# Black Pearl Leopard Gecko?



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey, 

Just wondering if anybody know's of where i can get hold of a black pearl leopard gecko...Just seen pics of them on the net and they look amazing! 

Nav


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

nsn89 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just wondering if anybody know's of where i can get hold of a black pearl leopard gecko...Just seen pics of them on the net and they look amazing!
> 
> Nav


 
i mite be wrong but i believe there only a few in the uk
and that there all males

it has been a bit since i looked at them
you would need to go to the usa i would think


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

woodrott said:


> i mite be wrong but i believe there only a few in the uk
> and that there all males
> 
> it has been a bit since i looked at them
> you would need to go to the usa i would think


Yeah I'm trying to dig around to find some but finding it hard, so just wondering if anyone knew more than me lol.

Wouldn't mind going to America, I'm going to Vegas end of August as it is lol.

Nav x


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

nsn89 said:


> Yeah I'm trying to dig around to find some but finding it hard, so just wondering if anyone knew more than me lol.
> 
> Wouldn't mind going to America, I'm going to Vegas end of August as it is lol.
> 
> Nav x


 
im a dragon man so not up to date with these black pearls
but i do no only a few were released and there big bucks
i would think there's a waiting list


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

woodrott said:


> i mite be wrong but i believe there only a few in the uk
> and that there all males
> 
> it has been a bit since i looked at them
> you would need to go to the usa i would think


All females I would imagine. Males in this incidence are much more desirable, as they would mean you have a larger chance of producing 'phenotype' offspring, as you can put him to multiple females. This is something the developer wants to limit, for obvious reasons.

OP, If you are serious about this, then your best bet is to contact TUG directly, and consider importing them. You will need a 'few quid' to say the least...

Andy


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Personally, i dont see the appeal of them - whilst it is a breakthrough in terms of genetics, to me, a leopard gecko is yellow with black spots. But i guess thats just me as im not a fan of morphs of any reptile, i prefer them in their natural form.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

GlasgowGecko said:


> All females I would imagine. Males in this incidence are much more desirable, as they would mean you have a larger chance of producing 'phenotype' offspring, as you can put him to multiple females. This is something the developer wants to limit, for obvious reasons.
> 
> OP, If you are serious about this, then your best bet is to contact TUG directly, and consider importing them. You will need a 'few quid' to say the least...
> 
> Andy





woodrott said:


> im a dragon man so not up to date with these black pearls
> but i do no only a few were released and there big bucks
> i would think there's a waiting list


Yeah I'm aware of how much they cost :gasp: lol. Around $3000 dollars and with the current exchange rate that's pretty good. 

Urrrm yeah i looked on TUG's website but doesn't have any for sale but i guess it might be by enquiry only. So il send him a message.

Thanks 

Nav x


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

..:: F1D0 ::.. said:


> Personally, i dont see the appeal of them - whilst it is a breakthrough in terms of genetics, to me, a leopard gecko is yellow with black spots. But i guess thats just me as im not a fan of morphs of any reptile, i prefer them in their natural form.


Lol, Yeah i guess dude, each to their own though. I don't mind morph's 

Nav x


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

The only people in the UK (indeed Europe as far as I'm aware) to own black Pearls are TS-Geckos (Sam12345 on here) and MMM Geckos (MrMike), who have embarked on a joint breeding project. Unfortunately, from the info on Sam's website, it sounds as though things aren't quite going to plan.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

olivine said:


> The only people in the UK (indeed Europe as far as I'm aware) to own black Pearls are TS-Geckos (Sam12345) and MMM Geckos (MrMike), who have embarked on a joint breeding project. Unfortunately, from the info on Sam's website, it sounds as though things aren't quite going to plan.


Yeah i came across the website literally a few minutes ago :2thumb:

Looks like America is the best bet...

Nav x


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

GlasgowGecko said:


> All females I would imagine. Males in this incidence are much more desirable, as they would mean you have a larger chance of producing 'phenotype' offspring, as you can put him to multiple females. This is something the developer wants to limit, for obvious reasons.
> 
> OP, If you are serious about this, then your best bet is to contact TUG directly, and consider importing them. You will need a 'few quid' to say the least...
> 
> Andy


 
hi Andy

i new it was only one sex and there are very few here in the UK
i briefly looked at them with Terri for a breeding project for fire and ice in the USA
but as you stated the geckos were very limited with only one sex available
but you would have first refusal when the opposite sex came available
this is about my total knowledge on the subject


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

woodrott said:


> hi Andy
> 
> i new it was only one sex and there are very few here in the UK
> i briefly looked at them with Terri for a breeding project for fire and ice in the USA
> ...


Hmm i wouldn't mind a female as it were anyway, I'm not looking to make money just to build a cool collection. :whistling2:

Nav x


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

What other rare morph's are there? 

I really want something special lol.

Nav


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

as far as i know they wont have any for sale this year


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

nsn89 said:


> What other rare morph's are there?
> 
> I really want something special lol.
> 
> Nav


 whaite and yellow thats what ill be getting they are going to be probs around £1300 and tug will have some for sale soon


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*A few I like........*



nsn89 said:


> What other rare morph's are there?
> 
> I really want something special lol.
> 
> Nav


_*
Heres a few of the rarer ones, or atleast ones we don't see around that much in the Uk for sale, that I like lots (go google these lovelies):

Super Eclipses (Total Eclipse/ Super Snow Eclipse)
Super Raptors (Super Snow Raptor)
Diablo Blanco's (Basically a Raptor Blizzard) & the DB Snow crosses!
Oh yes and W&Y (White and Yellow/Calico)
*_


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

MP reptiles said:


> whaite and yellow thats what ill be getting they are going to be probs around £1300 and tug will have some for sale soon


Thanks will check them out x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

loonymoony said:


> _*
> Heres a few of the rarer ones, or atleast ones we don't see around that much in the Uk for sale, that I like lots (go google these lovelies):
> 
> Super Eclipses (Total Eclipse/ Super Snow Eclipse)
> ...


Thanks Lunar, will have a look at these guys. 

Nav x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

as olivine has said i dont think many of the eggs from sam12345 and mrmike's black pearl have come to much, which must be very disappointing for them, as far as i know theres is the only black pearl in the UK. 
it will be intresting to see what TUG do let go this year 


i may have a spare super raptor or two :whistling2:

if you wait a year or two me and another forum member will have W&Y's if all goes well maybe quicker to buy from the US with these though and they will have a high price tag over there


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

53bird said:


> i may have a spare super raptor or two :whistling2:
> 
> if you wait a year or two me and another forum member will have W&Y's if all goes well maybe quicker to buy from the US with these though and they will have a high price tag over there


Have you any pics of the Super Raptor's :mf_dribble:? 

Not sure if i'm that keen on the W&Y's, i like the Black Pearl's for some reason. lol.

Nav


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

nsn89 said:


> Have you any pics of the Super Raptor's :mf_dribble:?
> 
> Not sure if i'm that keen on the W&Y's, i like the Black Pearl's for some reason. lol.
> 
> Nav


 
W&Y male 










my oldest super raptor 









younger super raptor


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

53bird said:


> W&Y male
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Hmmm maybe i do like the W&Y:whistling2:lol.

I'm not looking to get another Leo right now, as i've got a little issue with my smallest one and want to get him up to full health before i get another one...BUT I love the super raptors they are cool as hell! How much do you normally ask for them? Annnnnd are you going to Donny? Having said that i don't think your too far away from me..

Nav x


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*Recommend 53Bird........*

_*I Highly recommend 53Bird, I have one of his beauties myself, he's a fab guy with VERY high quality hatchlings and parent gecks, which he totally dotes on. I will be down a-visiting Craig next month, so if you want me to grab one of these wonderful Super Raptors you have till then to decide, I wouldn't take too long to decide though, as I will tell you now, once these guys are on the table at Kempton show, they WILL be gone in a flash!..... I will happily bring him along to Donny for you if Craig isn't going this time (and look after him till then) if that helps you any! :2thumb:*_


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

loonymoony said:


> _*I Highly recommend 53Bird, I have one of his beauties myself, he's a fab guy with VERY high quality hatchlings and parent gecks, which he totally dotes on. I will be down a-visiting Craig next month, so if you want me to grab one of these wonderful Super Raptors you have till then to decide, I wouldn't take too long to decide though, as I will tell you now, once these guys are on the table at Kempton show, they WILL be gone in a flash!..... I will happily bring him along to Donny for you if Craig isn't going this time (and look after him till then) if that helps you any! :2thumb:*_


What will i get if i breed one of them to my SS? (she has no hets)...

Oh yeah Craig are any of your super raptor's males? Jesus, i shouldn't have started looking i think a 4th will be on the way very soon :gasp:haha.

Nav x


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*The addiction continues........*



nsn89 said:


> What will i get if i breed one of them to my SS? (she has no hets)...
> 
> Oh yeah Craig are any of your super raptor's males? Jesus, i shouldn't have started looking i think a 4th will be on the way very soon :gasp:haha.
> 
> Nav x


_*
Firstly Craig has both Male and female Super Raptors 
(he was a very lucky sod this year hee!) 
The photos are of the boys, 
which are sexier looking than the girls Imo!:flrt:
secondly

Super Snow x Super Snow Raptor
= 100% Super Snows all 100% het Raptor/Tremper & Eclipse*_


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

loonymoony said:


> _*I Highly recommend 53Bird, I have one of his beauties myself, he's a fab guy with VERY high quality hatchlings and parent gecks, which he totally dotes on. I will be down a-visiting Craig next month, so if you want me to grab one of these wonderful Super Raptors you have till then to decide, I wouldn't take too long to decide though, as I will tell you now, once these guys are on the table at Kempton show, they WILL be gone in a flash!..... I will happily bring him along to Donny for you if Craig isn't going this time (and look after him till then) if that helps you any! :2thumb:*_


thanks lunar for your lovely comments :2thumb: your not to bad your self lol 

i have had alot of intrest in the super raptors, when they are ready i dont think they will be hanging around long. these are very rare at the moment with steve sykes selling for $1200 dollors for crisp white ones :gasp: (i wont be selling for no where near that though) 






nsn89 said:


> What will i get if i breed one of them to my SS? (she has no hets)...
> 
> Oh yeah Craig are any of your super raptor's males? Jesus, i shouldn't have started looking i think a 4th will be on the way very soon :gasp:haha.
> 
> Nav x


 
all will be supersnows being het raptor
i have two incubated males but im keeping one.

i will be attending kempton and donny this year, but im only 1hour away from you if your in southhampton


----------



## Slashware (Dec 20, 2009)

53bird said:


> as olivine has said i dont think many of the eggs from sam12345 and mrmike's black pearl have come to much, which must be very disappointing for them, as far as i know theres is the only black pearl in the UK.
> it will be intresting to see what TUG do let go this year
> 
> 
> ...


TUG make no mention of the pearl on thier web site any more so it looks like they may have given up on it


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

The urban gecko has them I'm sure and they do frequent shipping here or here http://www.ts-geckos.com/blackpearl.htm


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

emmilllyyy said:


> The urban gecko has them I'm sure and they do frequent shipping here or here http://www.ts-geckos.com/blackpearl.htm


Yep. Ive emailed TUG but they don't have it listed on their site anymore...but we will see 

Thanks x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Slashware said:


> TUG make no mention of the pearl on thier web site any more so it looks like they may have given up on it


Indeed could be the case!

Nav 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

53bird said:


> thanks lunar for your lovely comments :2thumb: your not to bad your self lol
> 
> i have had alot of intrest in the super raptors, when they are ready i dont think they will be hanging around long. these are very rare at the moment with steve sykes selling for $1200 dollors for crisp white ones :gasp: (i wont be selling for no where near that though)
> 
> ...


I am in Southampton! So not much point meeting up somewhere else lol.

It's just about the space at the moment, as I'm re doing my bedroom as well. And hopefully get a stack built up for me should be able to house about 10-15 once that's built.

Oh ok that's cool, how much you looking for once they are ready?

Nav x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

loonymoony said:


> _*I Highly recommend 53Bird, I have one of his beauties myself, he's a fab guy with VERY high quality hatchlings and parent gecks, which he totally dotes on. I will be down a-visiting Craig next month, so if you want me to grab one of these wonderful Super Raptors you have till then to decide, I wouldn't take too long to decide though, as I will tell you now, once these guys are on the table at Kempton show, they WILL be gone in a flash!..... I will happily bring him along to Donny for you if Craig isn't going this time (and look after him till then) if that helps you any! :2thumb:*_


Thanks again 

They little guys are cute as hell! Love the red eyes! 

Hmm waiting for my dad to get home so I can get him to fork out some more money  haha!

Nav x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

53bird said:


> as olivine has said i dont think many of the eggs from sam12345 and mrmike's black pearl have come to much, which must be very disappointing for them, as far as i know theres is the only black pearl in the UK.
> it will be intresting to see what TUG do let go this year
> 
> 
> ...


It's not that they haven't come to much it's just we've had incredibly bad luck, and really don't want to rush things in a way that it will harm the morph.
I received some news a few months back that has relaxed us immensely, and I can guarantee the OP will not be able to purchase a Black Pearl from TUG.

A limited number got released, and there are a limited number in the world


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

sam12345 said:


> It's not that they haven't come to much it's just we've had incredibly bad luck, and really don't want to rush things in a way that it will harm the morph.
> I received some news a few months back that has relaxed us immensely, and I can guarantee the OP will not be able to purchase a Black Pearl from TUG.
> 
> A limited number got released, and there are a limited number in the world


Ahhhhhhhhhh gay! Lol.

If you ever are lucky enough to produce any babies, are you going to sell them?  lol.

Nav x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

The number of hatchlings has been very disappointing this year, so no hets (if indeed they are recessive) will be available for a while. Next year will be better


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

MrMike said:


> The number of hatchlings has been very disappointing this year, so no hets (if indeed they are recessive) will be available for a while. Next year will be better


Ok sounds good. Hopefully luck is on your side  and il be running to your door if you decide to sell lol.

Nav 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

sam12345 said:


> It's not that they haven't come to much it's just we've had incredibly bad luck, and really don't want to rush things in a way that it will harm the morph.
> I received some news a few months back that has relaxed us immensely, and I can guarantee the OP will not be able to purchase a Black Pearl from TUG.
> 
> A limited number got released, and there are a limited number in the world





MrMike said:


> The number of hatchlings has been very disappointing this year, so no hets (if indeed they are recessive) will be available for a while. Next year will be better


 
sorry i didnt word that very well :blush: 

i do wish you both the best of luck and look forward to how the morph does :2thumb:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

nsn89 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhh gay! Lol.
> 
> If you ever are lucky enough to produce any babies, are you going to sell them?  lol.


Of course, in our eyes the sooner other people start working with them the better
Unfortunately everyone has been very quiet with them and the only breeders we 100% know are working with them are Kelli Hammack (HISS) who purchased her female from Albey (Albeys too cool Reptiles), and The Gecko Kid (another US breeder) and I believe their female died.
There is just no one to compare findings with.



MrMike said:


> The number of hatchlings has been very disappointing this year, so no hets (if indeed they are recessive) will be available for a while. Next year will be better


This as Mike said is a positive thing, we are more relaxed now no one breeder has a huge number of BP's or hets to play with, and we have now lined ourselves up to start seeing some interesting results.
All good things take time, and with one female to start and it being suspected recessive, we knew things would be tough.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

i should be getting my male white and yellow in the nexy few weeks and next year ill probs let a few go probs about august or july next year if all goes well weight wise


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

Mike & Sam, Im sorry you havent had much luck yet with your BP. Im sure it will do great for you over the next few seasons and bring you the success youve been working so hard to achieve.

To the OP. Please dont be offended by this. The Black Pearl is extremely expensive at the moment and some of the other morphs mentioned arent exactly cheap. Im assuming that you will be wanting to breed leos in the future. If not please ignore the rest. 

It may be a bit wiser to start with morphs that are a little more well known before going for the top end morphs. Lots can go wrong in breeding and I know I wouldnt want to risk a £1000 (or a £100) gecko unless I was 100% confident I knew what I was doing with every aspect of breeding. It would be very useful for you if you studied the genetics behind the various morphs. It may also be a bit difficult to sell top end morphs that command a hefty price tag if your still pretty much unknown from a breeding perspective. It would be worth setting your sites a bit lower and getting yourself recognised as a good keeper and when the time comes a good breeder before hitting the top flight morphs. Good luck with which ever route you follow.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Mal said:


> Mike & Sam, Im sorry you havent had much luck yet with your BP. Im sure it will do great for you over the next few seasons and bring you the success youve been working so hard to achieve.
> 
> To the OP. Please dont be offended by this. The Black Pearl is extremely expensive at the moment and some of the other morphs mentioned arent exactly cheap. Im assuming that you will be wanting to breed leos in the future. If not please ignore the rest.
> 
> It may be a bit wiser to start with morphs that are a little more well known before going for the top end morphs. Lots can go wrong in breeding and I know I wouldnt want to risk a £1000 (or a £100) gecko unless I was 100% confident I knew what I was doing with every aspect of breeding. It would be very useful for you if you studied the genetics behind the various morphs. It may also be a bit difficult to sell top end morphs that command a hefty price tag if your still pretty much unknown from a breeding perspective. It would be worth setting your sites a bit lower and getting yourself recognised as a good keeper and when the time comes a good breeder before hitting the top flight morphs. Good luck with which ever route you follow.


Hey, I understand what you are saying which is why I thought to myself on the breeding side I might just get a general Mack raptor. 

I know the cost aspect - luckily I've got generous parents lol. But any Leo I get for £1000+ will just be kept for my own satisfaction.

Thanks,

Nav


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

